# you know you're a mountain biker when...



## spring_mountain_high (Apr 27, 2010)

...your wife/s.o. is constantly asking you were that cut/scrape/bruise came from, and you honestly have no idea.

(this also hold true for alcoholics, so...)


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 27, 2010)

mine stopped asking long ago - now if i say i'm going riding and come home with no mud or blood she's like where were you....really?


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2010)

When you ride a mountain bike?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 27, 2010)

when yer azz hurts  !!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

...when you're happy to get that first bark scrape of the season on your arm.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Apr 30, 2010)

... when you start worrying about turkery hunters!?


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2010)

kingdom-tele said:


> ... when you start worrying about turkery hunters!?



Or trespassing


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 30, 2010)

...you still read and participate in these forums even when the mods sometimes aggravate the shit out of you with overzealous thread locking and obvious favoritism...down here in pennsyltucky EVERYONE hunts, even alot of mtbr's. we have serious mtb access issues regarding gamelands the only solutions will involve cooperation and respect. had the hunter comment been posted on any pa mtb forum it would have been called out as well - i read the thread 3 times and irregardless of any past history, the only personal stuff cam from sev and the peanut gallery....just sayin'. done, excuse the rant


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2010)

Another...

When you update you DEC pass to park on NYC land in the Catskills..


----------



## abc (May 4, 2010)

When you walk on any hiking trail and automatically start thinking whether you can clean it on your bike! ;-)


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> ...you still read and participate in these forums even when the mods sometimes aggravate the shit out of you with overzealous thread locking and obvious favoritism...down here in pennsyltucky EVERYONE hunts, even alot of mtbr's. we have serious mtb access issues regarding gamelands the only solutions will involve cooperation and respect. had the hunter comment been posted on any pa mtb forum it would have been called out as well - i read the thread 3 times and irregardless of any past history, the only personal stuff cam from sev and the peanut gallery....just sayin'. done, excuse the rant




Actually... what your missing is all the posts from the moderator which were removed.


----------



## dmc (May 4, 2010)

... when you start thinking about mechanics, gears and stuff that you normally don't give a crap about...


----------

